

FCC's Net Neutrality-ISP blocking port 80,25 - korkythatcher

"Under the FCC rules, an ISP would not be able to pick and choose apps or service to block in order to improve network performance."<p>I assume that under this law they now have to open port 80, and 25. Hopefully, now I can run my own web server since I am paying $50 a month for service.
======
korkythatcher
I have filled out an informal complaint and hope everyone else does so that
your ISP will finally open these ports again without an abundant fee.

